# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Intrastat servizi - nota di credito

## ara

Buongiorno,
nel mese di maggio un nostro fornitore olandese ha erroneamente emesso una fattura per fornitura software intestata alla nostra società. Nello stesso mese ha emesso una nota di credito per lo stesso importo della fattura.
Nella dichiarazione intrastat devo inserire sia la fattura che la nota di credito nella sezione servizi? Come si inserisce la nota di credito?
Grazie mille per l'aiuto

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno,
> nel mese di maggio un nostro fornitore olandese ha erroneamente emesso una fattura per fornitura software intestata alla nostra società. Nello stesso mese ha emesso una nota di credito per lo stesso importo della fattura.
> Nella dichiarazione intrastat devo inserire sia la fattura che la nota di credito nella sezione servizi? Come si inserisce la nota di credito?
> Grazie mille per l'aiuto

  100 meno 100 = ZERO (0) 
saluti, 
.

----------


## ara

Grazie per l'aiuto! Sempre nella sezione servizi, nella sezione paese di pagamento cosa devo mettere?

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie per l'aiuto! Sempre nella sezione servizi, nella sezione paese di pagamento cosa devo mettere?

  Come fate a pagare ZERO (0) ?  *x Intrastat*
ripeto: 100 meno 100 = ZERO 
come si fa dichiarare Zero come valore fiscale ?  
saluti, 
.

----------


## ara

Buonasera,
la mia era una domanda generica, non era riferita a quella precedente sulla nota di credito (che non inserirò nella dichiarazione).

----------


## Mirko08

ho un problema... e se la nota di credito si riferisce ad un periodo precedente?
Devo inserire una nota di credito per il totale importo di una fattura emessa in maggio.
Io utilizzo intr@web offline dell'agenzia delle dogane e nella sez. 4 non riesco ad inserire l'importo in negativo.
Qualcuno mi può aiutare? 
grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> ho un problema... e se la nota di credito si riferisce ad un periodo precedente?
> Devo inserire una nota di credito per il totale importo di una fattura emessa in maggio.
> Io utilizzo intr@web offline dell'agenzia delle dogane e nella sez. 4 non riesco ad inserire l'importo in negativo.
> Qualcuno mi può aiutare? 
> grazie

  La sezione 4 non conosce il +/- come la Sez 2 - Questo particolare è dovuto al maggiore controllo dei Servizi. 
Quindi la Sezione 4 si compila:
- i primi campi/dati si riferiscono alla precedente dichiarazione
  Protocollo, Periodo ecc..
- inserire i dati *ATTUALI/GIUSTI* come se fosse una nuova dichiarazione 
Trattandosi della Sez4 il SISTEMA riconosce la precedente dichiarazione e la SOVRASCRIVE/SOSTITUISCE. 
La soluzione sembra semplice ma non lo è per il semplice fatto che L'ADE non spiega in modo chiaro il fatto della sostituzione della dichiarazione precedente. Comunque qualche spiegazione in più è stata pubblicata con le ultime circolari di tipo 'FAQ'. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## Mirko08

GRAZIE INFINITE!
non potendo inserire l'importo a zero inserirò l'importo minimo consentito (1 Euro?)
Finalmente una risposta chiara!!!!

----------


## forstmeier

> GRAZIE INFINITE!
> non potendo inserire l'importo a zero inserirò l'importo minimo consentito (1 Euro?)
> Finalmente una risposta chiara!!!!

  Mi sa che qualcosa non quadra con la Sua richiesta. SE DOVESSE ANNULLARE UNA PRECEDENTE DICHIARAZIONE - causa credito - (non modificare) allora l'uso della Sezione 4 è DIVERSO x annullare una precedente !!! 
Se dichiara 1 euro - la dichiarazione rimane 'in vita'. 
L'accenno allo Zero precedente in questo Post si riferisce a qualcosa di diverso. 
Bisogna specificare che cosa vogliamo fare.  *Consiglio di scaricare le istruzioni dal sito delle Dogane* 
Sezione 4 Rettifiche ai servizi resi indicati in sezioni 3 di periodi precedenti (Mod. INTRA-1 quinquies) Note generali 1. Tale sezione va compilata esclusivamente per comunicare le rettifiche (modifiche e/o cancellazioni) alle sezioni 3 di elenchi riferiti a periodi precedenti (già presentati) dovute a variazioni nell'ammontare delle operazioni intervenute successivamente alla presentazione degli elenchi, ovvero dovute ad errori e/o correzioni non già rilevati dagli organi dellAmministrazione finanziaria, nel qual caso, per le necessarie rettifiche, si dovrà procedere secondo quanto indicato o stabilito nei relativi verbali di accertamento. 2. In caso di modifica di una qualsiasi informazione di una riga dettaglio dichiarata in precedenza nella sezione 3 occorre:
- indicare nelle colonne da 2 a 5 gli estremi che identificano la riga dettaglio da modificare dichiarata in precedenza;
- indicare nelle colonne da 6 a 14 tutti i dati comprensivi delle modifiche.
3. In caso di cancellazione di una riga dettaglio dichiarata in precedenza nella sezione 3 occorre:
- indicare nelle colonne da 2 a 5 gli estremi che identificano la riga dettaglio da cancellare dichiarata in precedenza;
- non compilare le colonne da 6 a 14.
4. Qualora, invece, sia necessario integrare in una precedente dichiarazione prestazioni di servizio rese si dovrà compilare unapposita dichiarazione indicando tale/i operazione/i nella sezione 3
Numero progressivo (col. 1). Indicare il numero progressivo di riga nell'ambito della sezione 4. Sezione doganale (col. 2). Indicare il codice dellufficio doganale al quale è stato presentato lelenco da rettificare. Anno (col. 3). Indicare lanno riportato nella data del protocollo dellelenco da rettificare. Protocollo dichiarazione (col. 4). Indicare il numero di protocollo senza il carattere di controllo (CIN) dellelenco da rettificare. Prog. Sez. 3 (col. 5). Indicare il numero progressivo della riga dettaglio della sezione 3 da rettificare. Stato (col. 6). In caso di modifica indicare il codice ISO dello Stato membro dell'acquirente (V. tabella A). In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. Codice IVA (col. 7). In caso di modifica indicare il codice di identificazione IVA dell'acquirente. Il numero di caratteri è variabile da Stato a Stato (V. tabella A). In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. Ammontare delle operazioni in euro (col. 8). In caso di modifica indicare l'ammontare dei servizi resi, espresso in euro, conformemente alle disposizioni in materia di imposta sul valore aggiunto. In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna.
10
Numero fattura (col. 9). In caso di modifica indicare il numero della fattura relativa al servizio reso. In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. Data fattura (col. 10). In caso di modifica indicare la data della fattura relativa al servizio reso. In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. Codice servizio (col. 11). In caso di modifica indicare il codice del servizio secondo quanto previsto nella classificazione CPA 2008 (classificazione dei prodotti associati alle attività). (Vedere tabella CPA 2008 pubblicata su www.agenziadogane.gov.it settore Intrastat). In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. Modalità di erogazione (col. 12). In caso di modifica indicare:
a) il codice I (istantanea) nel caso in cui il servizio reso venga erogato in ununica soluzione;
b) il codice R (a più riprese) nel caso in cui il servizio reso venga erogato a più riprese.
In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. Modalità di incasso (col. 13). In caso di modifica:
a) indicare il codice B (bonifico) nel caso in cui il servizio reso venga pagato mediante bonifico bancario.
b) indicare il codice A (accredito) nel caso in cui il servizio reso venga pagato mediante accredito in conto corrente bancario.
c) indicare il codice X (altro) nel caso in cui il servizio reso venga pagato in modalità diverse da quelle previste nei punti a) e b).
In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. Paese di pagamento (col. 14). In caso di modifica indicare il codice ISO del Paese nel quale viene effettuato il pagamento del servizio reso. In caso di cancellazione non compilare la colonna. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## Mirko08

"In caso di cancellazione di una riga dettaglio dichiarata in precedenza nella sezione 3 occorre:
- indicare nelle colonne da 2 a 5 gli estremi che identificano la riga dettaglio da cancellare dichiarata in precedenza;
- non compilare le colonne da 6 a 14" 
A differenza della versione online, nel intr@web offline non è però possibile omettere i campi. Almeno... io non riesco a farlo... per quello proponevo di inserire un importo minimo.

----------


## forstmeier

> "In caso di cancellazione di una riga dettaglio dichiarata in precedenza nella sezione 3 occorre:
> - indicare nelle colonne da 2 a 5 gli estremi che identificano la riga dettaglio da cancellare dichiarata in precedenza;
> - non compilare le colonne da 6 a 14" 
> A differenza della versione online, nel intr@web offline non è però possibile omettere i campi. Almeno... io non riesco a farlo... per quello proponevo di inserire un importo minimo.

  Adesso ci siamo.
Questo particolare non faceva parte della domanda originale.
La Sua domanda si riferisce al fatto che non può inserire il 'negativo'.
Perchè ? 
Forse qualcuno sa come fare. 
In ogni caso consiglio di prendere contatto con l'Agenzia - Desktop - e chiedere spiegazioni in merito. 
Mi sembra molto strano che il programma 'off line' non permette di ANNULLARE una dichiarazione di Servizio'. Questo fatto non è mai stato sollevato da nessuno x quanto mi risulta.  
saluti, 
.

----------

